# Gargoyle Doorbell Pedestal



## Steveybee23 (Jul 8, 2015)

Hey Haunters! 
I found these awesome doorbells that poke your finger at CVS this year and just HAD to turn them into something cool. I used a sound activated gargoyle to make this prop animated when you press the button. I think it's gunna get a lot of people off guard in my interactive queue line. Let me know what you think!


----------



## FrugalHaunts (Aug 25, 2018)

Nice job! I love it when people take average stuff and modify or combine it with other stuff for a much cooler effect.

I tend to buy up anything that moves when it hits 90% off just to re-purpose it later.


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

That's really nice. I love the gargoyle on top. Also the fact that you have recycled used pieces for a new prop.


----------



## 13doctorwho (Aug 12, 2017)

I love all these tutorials! It's great to see all thees creative things done on a budget. Thank you.


----------

